# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتغال به تحصیل

## Hasan 1333

سلام
کسی که دانشگاه آزاد رشته های بدون آزمون هست (مهندسی عمران) توی بخش اشتغال به تحصیل ثبت نام کنکور باید چی بزنه؟
4 تا گزینه داره...
 دانشجوي دوره روزانه ،  دانشجوي اخراجی ، دانشجوي دوره غير روزانه ، دانشجوی انصرافی ، هیچکدام

----------


## Hasan 1333

??

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

خب معلومه  دانشجوي دوره غير روزانه

----------


## Hasan 1333

> خب معلومه  دانشجوي دوره غير روزانه


ممنون
یه سوال دیگه 
حالا باید بره کدی چیزی مربوط به اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاهش بگیره؟

----------

